# Abu Dhabi Apartments



## ESL (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi 

I'm looking to spend 60,000 AED on an apartment in Abu Dhabi, probably in Kalifa City. Does anyone have any tips?

Cheers


----------



## itsmejake (Mar 8, 2015)

For the year? If so that's pretty tight. You might want to check out Al Ghadeer.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The only apartments in Khalifa for that sort of price are sub-divided villas.
The potential problems with living in these - is that you wont get an official tenancy contract (which is required for things like sponsoring dependents etc.) and the municipality can kick you out at any time.
If you are happy with the above - then they are available and the price usually includes utilities & internet connection.
Best of luck
Steve


----------

